# Browning of plant?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, so I have an ambulia bunch which has been planted in a 10 gallon dirted tank. It used to be lush and green but has recently started turning brown. I have no idea why this is happening. I also have two amazon swords, some jungle val, java moss, and anubis on driftwood. Could it be that it is not getting enugh CO2? I made my own diy CO2 setup yesterday. It has started bubbling but hasn't got through the airstone yet. I was wondering why my plant is turning brown. Is it lack of a certain nutrient? Not enough livestock in the tank?

Cheers

Other notes:

I use seachem flourish every other day (small dosages)
I had one cherry shrimp and three otos (now i have four cherrys and 3 otos)
The anubis and java moss was added today (the ambulia went brown a couple days ago)

EDIT: I also run 2 CF bulbs that apparently is 60W but only uses 13W (probably not true)


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i think i know what your problem is but like to find out more info. how long has the tank been running?and what are you water parameters at? what are your lighting hours?

on a side note from diana's book, in a dirted tank it is recommended for your photo period to be in sections allowing some co2 build up in your tank in between when the lights go off but you are using sand substrate which diana stated is harder to release gases from the soil. 

Second i think the airstone wont work as there is not enough pressure to push the co2 through. youtube i think can help you DIY something or provide a better solution.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

xriddler said:


> i think i know what your problem is but like to find out more info. how long has the tank been running?and what are you water parameters at? what are your lighting hours?
> 
> on a side note from diana's book, in a dirted tank it is recommended for your photo period to be in sections allowing some co2 build up in your tank in between when the lights go off but you are using sand substrate which diana stated is harder to release gases from the soil.
> 
> Second i think the airstone wont work as there is not enough pressure to push the co2 through. youtube i think can help you DIY something or provide a better solution.


Oh, Ok. Well I have the lights on for 12 hours a day and my tank has been running since January. The water parameters are as follows: pH - 7.5, ammonia - 0, nitrate - 0, nitrite - 5. What would you suggest other than an airstone? perhaps just some cotton?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i never used co2 before in my dirt tank so i have no idea as i never researched it. 12 hours is way too long especially for a dirt tank. 8 hrs tops in my opinion. there just isnt enough co2 release from the soil for the plants to photosynthesis that long. its probably stressing your plants. i am also guessing that you are on the high light side too as i have read cfls give quite a nice par reading and without co2 and such long photo periods i think your plants is being stressed now especially with such low bioload that doesnt help replenish the soil(doesnt apply to you though cause sand doesnt allow poop and food to seep through). 

this is just my two cents though and i could be corrected as i am new to the hobby as well but this is just what i have read and is regurgitating. hope no offence is taken


----------

